# California insurance



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

What company has rideshare insurance?
I use all state now but tired of having to email/call to get an updated quote. And sometimes it takes 3 days to have it updated. Misses geico and progressive where you can just mess online account and get a quote and update instantly. But I called both company where they said they don't cover rideshare in California and I don't qualify for usaa


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I have Allstate, and they match your deductible, though I thought Gieco got in on the rideshare

Do a search on “california insuance with rideshare endorsement“ lots of articles on who provides insurance, it does look like Gieco isn’t offering rideshare


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Allstate, and they match your deductible, though I though Gieco got in on the rideshare


I am not sure, but when I quotting online they send me to commercial and. Commercial says they don't cover.
And I am tired of Allstate just because everything is done through phone or email. No changing coverage online! Its year 2020 already.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

testa1973 said:


> I am not sure, but when I quotting online they send me to commercial and. Commercial says they don't cover.
> And I am tired of Allstate just because everything is done through phone or email. No changing coverage online! Its year 2020 already.


I call Allstate when I need to do changes, they get them done, don't know why they would be sending you to commercial. Don't you have a local number you can call?


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I call Allstate when I need to do changes, they get them done, don't know why they would be sending you to commercial. Don't you have a local number you can call?


I called geico they send me to commercial.i don't think geico has local number.

I have all state now and rideshare insurance from them. But it's hard to get a hold of my agent at the local office. Either phone or email.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

testa1973 said:


> I called geico they send me to commercial.i don't think geico has local number.
> 
> I have all state now and rideshare insurance from them. But it's hard to get a hold of my agent at the local office. Either phone or email.


State Farm? I think they have decent rideshare insurance. Not sure how to get a different agent with Allstate, the one I have always takes my calls and my emails. Everything his office has done has been great, not sure what to tell you on that one

Gieco isn't doing the rideshare, even though they are Uber's insurance when your on a ride


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

State Farm offers a RS rider.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I have State Farm with TNC coverage for only like $29/month more.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Progressive, Flo will hook you up.


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Progressive, Flo will hook you up.


Called them already, no dice


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

testa1973 said:


> Called them already, no dice


Must be a California thing, I have Progressive in Virginia.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mercury
Allstate
Farmers
Esurance
Geico (but I wouldn't)
Statefarm

Quotes will vary *widely* due to significant differences in coverage. Get a quote from each one. Be sure to activate *"Collision Deductible Waver*" on any policy you take. It is dirt cheap and eliminates any deductible payments if someone with no insurance hits you.

Here are some of my (scattered) notes from when I went through this.

Sate Farm:

most extensive. Covers periods 1,2,3. Honors personal deductibles for any case. Extended coverage

Allstate:

covers period 1, but also covers gaps in coverage when personal covers more. Also provides personal deductibles across the board. Web site NOT impressive. Did not pull my current car info. LEARNED FROM AGENT THAT ALLSTATE DEFINITELY FILLS COVERAGE GAPS DURING PERIODS 2&3, AND THAT THEY WILL PAY FOR REPAIRS IF UBER IS DRAGGING ITS FEET!

Farmers:

period 1 only. did not render a quote w/o calling them

Mercury:

period 1 only. Allowed me to adjust quote to match my progressive policy

esurance:

looks like it cover 1,2,3 but not sure, Allowed me to adjust quote


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Mercury
> Allstate
> Farmers
> Esurance
> ...


Actually get a online quote from state farm no collision on my 2002 car and its 120 per mo compare to allstate 4x per mo.


----------



## GlendaleUber (Dec 17, 2014)

testa1973 said:


> What company has rideshare insurance?
> I use all state now but tired of having to email/call to get an updated quote. And sometimes it takes 3 days to have it updated. Misses geico and progressive where you can just mess online account and get a quote and update instantly. But I called both company where they said they don't cover rideshare in California and I don't qualify for usaa


Metromile has rideshare insurance.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

GlendaleUber said:


> Metromile has rideshare insurance.


You talkin to me?


----------



## GlendaleUber (Dec 17, 2014)

SleelWheels said:


> You talkin to me?


I thought I was replying to the guy asking for insurance in ca, sorry about that.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

GlendaleUber said:


> I thought I was replying to the guy asking for insurance in ca, sorry about that.


No no no, isn't that Dinero in your profile pic?


----------



## GlendaleUber (Dec 17, 2014)

SleelWheels said:


> No no no, isn't that Dinero in your profile pic?


Lol, I get it now, I am a bit slow.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ha ha ha. I just got it too. Thanx wheels.



GlendaleUber said:


> Metromile has rideshare insurance.


The problem with MetroMile (which is a pay-per-mile service) is that they used to not count Ubering miles. But now they do. May have priced themselves out. Not sure though.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I have Gieco personal for our cars here in CA and when I wanted to do the Geico hybrid rideshare option they moved my rideshare car from our personal policy to a commercial one. The costs went up slightly (like $20 a month overall) and I do have two policies now... personal for my wife and myself and a commercial one for the rideshare care.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

testa1973 said:


> What company has rideshare insurance?
> I use all state now but tired of having to email/call to get an updated quote. And sometimes it takes 3 days to have it updated. Misses geico and progressive where you can just mess online account and get a quote and update instantly. But I called both company where they said they don't cover rideshare in California and I don't qualify for usaa


I use All State. Whenever I wanted to change my policy, my agent office get it done right away. Probably you need to call your agent (that was assigned for you) and ask contact number for a person who is assigned to help insurers. Don't call 1-800 number. 
All allstate agent's offices have employed people to do this kind of stuffs. 
Geigo don't have rideshare insurance add on, instead they offer commercial insurance.


----------

